# Time travel novel suggestions



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm looking for suggestions for novels where time travel plays an integral role in the story, as opposed to appearing briefly as a plot device to move a character into a different time period and barely featuring again.

The obvious ones I can think of that I've already read are _The Time Traveler's Wife_ (Audrey Niffenegger) and _11/22/63_ (Stephen King).

I have so far listed to read: _Split Second_ (Douglas Richards), _A Wrinkle in Time_ (Madeleine L'Engle), _Timeline_ (Michael Crichton) and, of course, _The Time Machine_ (H.G. Wells) - have seen the original film version but have never read the book.

I'm not bothered about how good the novels are perceived as being so long as time travel plays a big part. And novels (or, at a push, novellas) only. (I've read _All You Zombies_ by Heinelin - one of my favourite short stories; also loved the film version, _Predestination_.)

All suggestions gratefully received.

[Ed: typo]


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

_Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban_


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Jim Johnson said:


> _Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban_


Thanks. I've read the HP novels three times - once myself and then once more to each of my two daughters as they were growing up.

There are other books I've read which involve time travel (such as Vonnegut's _Slaughterhouse Five_ and Pratchett's _Night Watch_), but I was thinking more of novels where the time travel element plays an even bigger role, where it's the time travel itself that's the story, or almost.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

*Has Anyone Seen My Brain?* by Dan Nimak is YA but may fit the bill.


*Has Anyone Seen My Brain?*

I've only seen the movie, so I'm not sure how well this fits, but maybe *A Sound of Thunder* by Ray Bradbury would also qualify? I believe it's a short story though.


*A Sound of Thunder and Other Stories*


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

The first that come to my mind, in no special order and of various [sub-]genres:


_The Forever War_, by Joe Haldeman (not exactly time travel, I guess, but time dilation?)
_The Technicolor Time Machine_, by Harry Harrison
_Slaughterhouse Five_, by Kurt Vonnegut
_Thief of Time_, by Terry Pratchett
_Einstein's Bridge_, by John Cramer


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions - one or two I've already read, but I'll check the others out.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

THE FALL by Simon Clark is an interesting Time Travel / Horror mashup.
BEHOLD, THE MAN by Michael Moorcock is more of a novella but one of the classics.


----------



## Fogeydc (Oct 24, 2017)

Jodi Taylor's Chronicles of St. Mary's series.

Also books by Rysa Walker and Connie Willis.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

_Time and Again_ is a classic.



And I loved _The Door into Summer_, although I'm not usually a fan of Robert A. Heinlein.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Some more great suggestions I'll check out. Thank you, everyone.

I'd forgotten about _The Door into Summer_ (it's my age, you know). I enjoyed that one, too.


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

I highly recommend The Shining Girls by Lauren Beukes.


_sorry, no self-promotion in the Book Corner -- Ann_


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Here are a few more:

_Replay_ by Ken Grimwood

_The Lemoncholy Life of Annie Aster_ by Scott Wilbanks

_A Traveller in Time_ by Alison Uttley

And now I'm planning to check out some of the books mentioned here that I didn't know about.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

More interesting suggestions to check out. Thank you!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I've been trying to fiind good time travel books for years and many of them are disappointing.

Of the ones previously mentioned here I can recommend Jodi Taylor's _Chronicles of St Mary's_ series which I love. Alison Uttley's _A Traveller In Time_ is good but it's a children's / teenager's book and a very old fashioned one at that (written in 1939). Pretty much any of Connie Willis' books are worth a read. I want to read Ken Grimwood's _Replay_ myself but it's not avaliable on Kindle. As it happens the book I just finished was a time travel story - _Skynoise_ by Ernie Lindsey - but I'm afraid it was one of the disappointing ones. Ill thought out, a jumbled plot and a pretty dull ending.

Other than that I'd suggest you search for 'time travel' in the Amazon book or kindle store and you'll fiind a long list. The hard part is trying to sort out the decent ones.


----------



## TATyszka (Jul 25, 2016)

Richard Matheson: Bid Time Return (or the movie tie-in title, Somewhere In Time)

Darryl Brock's baseball novel, If I Never Get Back

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> I've been trying to fiind good time travel books for years and many of them are disappointing.
> 
> Of the ones previously mentioned here I can recommend Jodi Taylor's _Chronicles of St Mary's_ series which I love. Alison Uttley's _A Traveller In Time_ is good but it's a children's / teenager's book and a very old fashioned one at that (written in 1939). Pretty much any of Connie Willis' books are worth a read. I want to read Ken Grimwood's _Replay_ myself but it's not avaliable on Kindle.


It's strange about _Replay._ I actually have that in Kindle format, purchased from Amazon in 2010, but I do see it's no longer available as an eBook. I checked to see if it could be borrowed electronically from my library and the audiobook is available, but not the eBook. In a case like this, I would probably read the print book, even though I generally prefer reading electronically these days.

I read _A Traveller in Time_ for the first time a few years ago. I would describe the level of the writing as Young Adult. I included it because the OP, Sam, mentioned _A Wrinkle in Time_ in his list. I read that the first time in later elementary school, and think of that one as a children's book, although it's certainly read and loved by many adults! (And I recently saw a trailer for the upcoming movie which is opening next month.) Very subjectively, I often enjoy older books, and find the older books for children / teens often have a more sophisticated level of writing (in terms of the actual quality of the writing) than some of the current books for this audience. I liked this particular book a lot myself.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

> Other than that I'd suggest you search for 'time travel' in the Amazon book or kindle store and you'll fiind a long list. The hard part is trying to sort out the decent ones.


That's precisely why I came here for suggestions - I find it extremely difficult to narrow down searches on Amazon to get what I'm looking for.

Having said that, I'm not concerned about how good the suggestions are - I just need to delve into all sorts of time travel novels, good or bad, so long as time travel itself plays a major role.

Thanks for all further suggestions - I suspect my bank balance is going to take a bit of a hammerig.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Some of my favorites:

The Lincoln Hunters by Wilson Tucker
Year of the Quiet Sun, also by Tucker (this book was a Hugo and Nebula nominee)
The End of Eternity, by Isaac Asimov
The Man Who Folded Himself, by David Gerrold
Dinosaur Beach. by Keith Laumer
The Weapon Makers, by A. E. van Vogt (not much time travel, and if you don't care for van Vogt, then you won't like this either)
The Anubis Gates, by Tim Powers
Millennium, by John Varley
Hawksbill Station, by Robert Silverberg
Pebble in the Sky, by Asimov (minor time travel)
Time Travelers Never Die, by Jack McDevitt
The Big Time, by Fritz Leiber
Time Patrol, by Poul Anderson


----------



## rolandx (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm surprised (or missed) why no one mentioned "All Our Wrong Today's" by Elan Mastai one of my favorite books from last year.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

More to investigate - thanks, all. (My wallet is going to regret I started this thread.)


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

I've almost forgotten two series, both British. The *BRIGHT EMPIRES* books by _Stephen R. Lawhead_, a definitely mixed-bag for me, as I found them a little too tedious (just my personal opinion, the series seems to be highly rated). However, there are some interesting aspects that I enjoyed, such as a rather morose character that lives without much joy and interest in comfortable modern times but get energized, and integrates perfectly when facing challenges of a different era. Many of us apparently live in the wrong times entirely 



Then there are clever and very complex books by _Mark Hodder_, *The A Burton & Swinburne Adventures*. Geared more towards history buffs. A bit uneven but I enjoyed most of them. The first one:


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, I already have _Spring Heeled Jack_ in my pile of TBR paperbacks. That'll save buying it.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

How did I forget to mention _Roadmarks_, by Roger Zelazny?  (Unfortunately, there does not appear to be a Kindle version.  )

For that matter, I mentioned one Discworld book, but Terry Pratchett's _Night Watch_ also is a time travel novel, and it's on my very, very short list of all-time favorite books.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

NogDog said:


> For that matter, I mentioned one Discworld book, but Terry Pratchett's _Night Watch_ also is a time travel novel, and it's on my very, very short list of all-time favorite books.


It's one of my favourites of the Discworld books. I'm currently engaged in a re-reard of the entire series (reading other books in between) and _Night Watch_ is fast approaching.


----------



## TATyszka (Jul 25, 2016)

rolandx said:


> I'm surprised (or missed) why no one mentioned "All Our Wrong Today's" by Elan Mastai one of my favorite books from last year.


I would guess it's because not everybody is familiar with every book published every year.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

I have worked my way through everyone's suggestions. There are a disappointing number not available for Kindle, at least in the UK, and a few where the Kindle prices are prohibitively high, yet I've still managed to order around ten books. I also have a list of 14 or so for the next time I'm in a second hand book shop - sadly, we don't have one in my home town any more so it'll have to wait until I go further afield.

Huge thanks for all your suggestions!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Oh, I forgot to mention Paul Levinson's _Sierra Waters_ series. Definitely worth a read and Mr. Levinson is a KB member, so all the more reason.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

I read this one several years ago: 

And this whole series. I loved it.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I just remembered Simon Hawkes' "Time War" series, which appear to be enKindled now. Read them a whole bunch of years ago, and recall enjoying them, but not whether they were particularly good or just fun stories. First in the series:


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

A few more added to the list. Thanks, all!


----------



## rolandx (Jul 25, 2010)

TATyszka said:


> I would guess it's because not everybody is familiar with every book published every year.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Stagewalker (May 19, 2011)

Diana Gabaldon's "Outlander" series is awesome. It has been made into a television series, but I strongly recommend reading the books.

Bob


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

Linjeakel said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention Paul Levinson's _Sierra Waters_ series. Definitely worth a read and Mr. Levinson is a KB member, so all the more reason.


Thank you!


----------



## Joseph M. Erhardt (Oct 31, 2016)

_Tomorrow is Too Far_ by James White. Definitely a different perspective on time travel.

_Hawksbill Station_'s ending I found to be a cheat; wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

I've been reading the _Road to Moscow_ time-war series by David Wingrove recently. Very good, and extremely well researched on historical detail.


----------



## marshallv (Mar 10, 2018)

Wow! So many to discover and not enough time to read them all! Some of my favorites, which also inspired me to write my own time travel novel. The first ones that come to mind: the Diana Gabaldon series (all of them), Jack Finney and his two masterpieces (_From Time to Time_ and _Time and Again_), Ken Grimwood and the fabulous _Replay_, the surprising _Time Twister_ by Eugene Woolcott, the classic _Annals of the Time Patrol_ by Poul Anderson, the timeless _Way Station_ by Clifford D. Simak, and many more.


----------



## Tony Rabig (Oct 11, 2010)

Alan Brennert's TIME AND CHANCE isn't bad either. And it is available for Kindle.

Time and Chance

Bests,

Tony Rabig


----------



## dunkleosteus (Feb 5, 2018)

William Gibson's Peripheral is fantastic. Despite the opening quotation from HG Wells, I didn't realize it was a time travel novel until something like 25% of the way through, but when I did... oh my lord... mind _blown._


----------



## Dayseye (Mar 20, 2018)

Lady of Hay
Barbara Erskine

A Knight in Shining Armour, 
Jude Deveraux

Fitzempress Law
Diana Norman


----------



## MarkdownFanatic (Jan 14, 2014)

Bester's "The Stars My Destination" has a strong element of time travel, although you don't realize that until late in the story -- but what a story!!!

The 1901 Moberly-Jourdain incident was written up as a book by the two ladies who experienced it, as "An Adventure", by "Elisabeth Morison" and "Frances Lamont" (available for free at Openlibrary.org) -- made into a tv movie, too ("Miss Morison's Ghosts"). Technically speaking, it is time SLIP rather than time TRAVEL, but a great story either way ;-)


----------



## Ceramic (Jun 12, 2017)

I know you've already bought heaps of books now, but Andrew Man's books are on my wish list. He does the Del Arcana Dei series.

https://www.amazon.com/Tego-Arcana-Dei-Complete-Trilogy-ebook/dp/B01NAG62SV/ref=la_B00AIJAHF6_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1521698084&sr=1-1


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

Lots more great suggestions - thanks, guys. My TBR list is creaking right now, but as it diminishes I'll be back to add more from this thread.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

_*Dark Matter*_ by Blake Crouch was fantastic, but deals with inter-dimensional travel, rather than time travel.



Lynn Is A Pseudonym said:


> Haven't read it yet but just picked up Rewinder by Brett Battles from Amazon Prime Reading: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00RYTGOK0


_*Rewinder*_ was great!


----------



## brianmartinez (Feb 13, 2011)

Someone mentioned The Man Who Folded Himself and I would second that one. A bit strange depending on your tastes, but I really enjoyed it.


----------



## CMH (Aug 21, 2015)

'The Outcasts of Time' by Ian Mortimer is pretty good.  He's the historian behind the 'Time Traveller's Guides', but Outcasts is a novel.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I've had _The Map of Time_ on a wishlist and the price dropped to $2.99 today, so I went ahead and bought it. I haven't read it yet, so I don't know if I can recommend it, but the price is right to try it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Andra said:


> I've had _The Map of Time_ on a wishlist and the price dropped to $2.99 today, so I went ahead and bought it. I haven't read it yet, so I don't know if I can recommend it, but the price is right to try it.


Sigh.

I've had this in my kindle library for 7 years.

*SEVEN YEARS*

I still don't know when I'll get to it!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Can I make an official request for this thread to be banned until someone actually invents a time machine because I DON'T HAVE TIME to read all these recommendations. 

*Sighs and adds _Map of Time_ to TBR list*


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

Linjeakel said:


> Can I make an official request for this thread to be banned until someone actually invents a time machine because I DON'T HAVE TIME to read all these recommendations.
> 
> *Sighs and adds _Map of Time_ to TBR list*


A time machine wouldn't be of much help. Whether you travel to the past or the future, you'll age at the same rate as if you just lived through time in the normal way, in the present going gradually into the future.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

PaulLev said:


> A time machine wouldn't be of much help. Whether you travel to the past or the future, you'll age at the same rate as if you just lived through time in the normal way, in the present going gradually into the future.


Your logic is sound - now that I think about it, going back in time wouldn't make me any younger or extend my lifespan. 

I guess I just have to face up to the fact that I'll never be able to read all the books I want to. Maybe the answer is to stop reading enabling threads like this one.


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

Linjeakel said:


> Your logic is sound - now that I think about it, going back in time wouldn't make me any younger or extend my lifespan.
> 
> I guess I just have to face up to the fact that I'll never be able to read all the books I want to. Maybe the answer is to stop reading enabling threads like this one.


Well, all's not lost - you just need a different science fictional thread to read all the books - say, immortality.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> Your logic is sound - now that I think about it, going back in time wouldn't make me any younger or extend my lifespan.
> 
> I guess I just have to face up to the fact that I'll never be able to read all the books I want to. Maybe the answer is to stop reading enabling threads like this one.


But, aren't ALL the threads here in the Corner "enabling threads"?  



PaulLev said:


> Well, all's not lost - you just need a different science fictional thread to read all the books - say, immortality.


Now there's a good plan!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

PaulLev said:


> Well, all's not lost - you just need a different science fictional thread to read all the books - say, immortality.


Perhaps - but the longer you live, the more books will have been published. You need to be immortal, but be able to stop time while you catch up. Seems like a reasonable request to me ....


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Now there's a good plan!


Thanks!


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

Linjeakel said:


> Perhaps - but the longer you live, the more books will have been published. You need to be immortal, but be able to stop time while you catch up. Seems like a reasonable request to me ....


Definitely a reasonable request! So, you need to stop or at least slow down time ... Hmmm ... there's actually a now classic, superb novel by Nicholson Baker, The Fermata (Vintage Contemporaries), in which the very literate hero often stops time. But he uses this extra time to do something, ah, very different from reading (though the time could certainly be used instead to read books).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff Tanyard said:


> Instead of slowing or stopping time, how about speeding up the reading rate? I'm thinking about some sort of Matrix-like instant uploading-into-the-brain thing here. Just inject all the electronic book files directly into my noggin. Along with some kung fu, of course.


Nah . . . no fun in that. Except maybe the kung fu skills.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Nantucket Trilogy by SM Stirling—Highly Recommended.

Lord Kalvan of Otherwhen by H. Beam Piper—Along with a few other books in the same setting. Heinlenesque vintage. Parallel universes, but close enough to time travel.

Lest Darkness Fall by L. Sprague de Camp—another great moldy oldy.

Mixed Doubles by Daniel Da Cruz—Long out of print, but worth finding.


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

The Nantucket Trilogy is superb.


----------



## Fogeydc (Oct 24, 2017)

Linjeakel said:


> Perhaps - but the longer you live, the more books will have been published. You need to be immortal, but be able to stop time while you catch up. Seems like a reasonable request to me ....


It's even worse....sometimes you want to *re-read* a book or, even more worse, a series.

I'm currently re-reading, or rather mostly re-listening to, Jodi Taylor's St. Mary's series before I get to the latest in the series.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

It's a short YA read, but Nicholas Fisk's _Time Trap_ is a wonderful little time travel novel that enthralled me as a kid.


----------



## Diana Kimpton (Feb 19, 2018)

The Oultlander series is my favourite. The time travel is used initially to move Clare back in time but it continues to feature in the plot, eventually in the later books.

The TV series Travellers is an unusual use of time travel as it features people coming back from the future.

And Isaac Asimov's The End of Eternity is probably the best time travel book I've read.


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

Diana Kimpton said:


> And Isaac Asimov's The End of Eternity is probably the best time travel book I've read.


Same here - except I'd say definitely


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I slid through the posts fairly quickly but didn't notice either of these mentioned. Time & Again and From Time to Time by Jack Finney (2-book series).
 

Also The Mirror, I've had several people say it's one of their favorite books.


Apologies if someone else posted these and I missed the post.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

I loaned out three copies of The Mirror ages ago and never got any of them back.  I really like that book, but it's very dated to my very modern POV.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Reading this now--checked this slightly old thread to see if anyone had mentioned it. Anyone read it?



"When brilliant FBI agent Kendra Donovan stumbles back in time and finds herself in a 19th century English castle under threat from a vicious serial killer, she scrambles to solve the case before it takes her life--200 years before she was even born."

(Great blurb by the way--this is the first paragraph, and really, all I needed to know to be interested...)

Liking it so far.


----------



## nmg222 (Sep 14, 2010)

Going to add a 2nd vote for 'Time and Again' by Jack Finney.  One of my all-time favorites.


----------



## Kate Loveton (Jan 22, 2019)

nmg222 said:


> Going to add a 2nd vote for 'Time and Again' by Jack Finney. One of my all-time favorites.


Absolutely love that book.


----------



## nolongerpublishing (Aug 29, 2016)

How to Live Safely in a Science-Fictional Universe, by Charles Yu, is one of my favorite books, and the plot heavily revolves around time travel; the protagonist is, in fact, a time machine repairman. The book is a bit Hitchhikers in its own ways, but it's also a fantastic and moving literary story.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

rolandx said:


> I'm surprised (or missed) why no one mentioned "All Our Wrong Today's" by Elan Mastai one of my favorite books from last year.


I first heard of this book because you posted your comment on this thread. I bought it a while ago, but just got around to reading it recently. I'm about halfway through, and just wanted to tell you how much I'm enjoying this book!


----------



## rolandx (Jul 25, 2010)

Glad you're enjoying it. I recently read Dark Matter by Blake Crouch. While not strictly time travel, its multi-universe story was quite compelling.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

rolandx said:


> Glad you're enjoying it. I recently read Dark Matter by Blake Crouch. While not strictly time travel, its multi-universe story was quite compelling.


Thanks, and I'll take a look at Dark Matter.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Not sure if this series has been mentioned. The Celtic Brooch series, the first book The Ruby Brooch. There are 8 books in the series written by 
Katherine Lowry Logan. I found it to be a fun series.


----------



## lea_owens (Dec 5, 2011)

prairiesky said:


> Not sure if this series has been mentioned. The Celtic Brooch series, the first book The Ruby Brooch. There are 8 books in the series written by
> Katherine Lowry Logan. I found it to be a fun series


I've just started reading that series. Very enjoyable. As a child, I loved The Time Machine... and I found it ridiculously fun to see the machine turn up on Big Bang Theory 

I love the science behind time travel, or, more specifically, why it is not likely to ever be possible, but it's fun to try and get around the science (I sort of did it in 'Zo'.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

lea_owens said:


> I've just started reading that series. Very enjoyable. As a child, I loved The Time Machine... and I found it ridiculously fun to see the machine turn up on Big Bang Theory
> 
> I love the science behind time travel, or, more specifically, why it is not likely to ever be possible, but it's fun to try and get around the science (I sort of did it in 'Zo'.)


My husband has been watching The Time Machine on MeTV or some other channel like that where they show really old series. Comet, maybe?

It's totally cheesy and kind of ridiculous .... but in a nostalgic way.


----------



## brendon965312 (Apr 20, 2019)

Probably “1632”, although the time travel was involuntary and a single, one-way trip.

“The Door into Summer” is a good read, altho very old. Also, if you can find them, two short stores (also by Heinlein). “All You Zombies” and “By His Bootstraps” offer some interesting thoughts.


----------



## gmparker (Apr 19, 2019)

"The Time Machine Did It" by John Swartzwelder is one of the funniest books ever. Very clever use of time travel as a device. Highly recommend.


----------



## rolandx (Jul 25, 2010)

"Recursion" by Blake Crouch. Time travel vs. memory. Like his previous book "Dark Matter" an interesting twist to time travel.


----------



## laura_the_librarian (Mar 27, 2018)

rolandx said:


> "Recursion" by Blake Crouch. Time travel vs. memory. Like his previous book "Dark Matter" an interesting twist to time travel.


I just got this from the library and can hardly wait to start it. I enjoyed "Dark Matter" very much.


----------



## rolandx (Jul 25, 2010)

laura_the_librarian said:


> I just got this from the library and can hardly wait to start it. I enjoyed "Dark Matter" very much.


I think you will like it. Pay attention to the chapter titles.


----------



## rolandx (Jul 25, 2010)

"Lightning" Dan Koontz.


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

Circling back here to mention The Mindtraveler by Bonnie Rozanski - one of the best time travel novels I've ever read.


----------

